# 650 belt question



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok guys and gals i know on a brute oem is the best belt for our brutes but is it the same way for a can am? we have a 08 650 outlander that needs a belt so what to use? thanks in advance


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been told its the same with can am. OEM


----------

